# Anyone board the porkies?



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

The porkies are in the UP. I want to head up there this winter, just wondering if anyone has been there.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

nope. where's the UP? give us a review when you're done riding there.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

The UP is upper michigan.
Ski the Porkies - Porcupine Mountain Skiing - Upper Peninsula Michigan

There's also Welcome To Big Powderhorn Mountain Ski Area

And the iron mountain range. So there's a couple places to try out


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

But is it worth driving all the way there?


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

well compared to the rest of the stuff in WI, probably  It would be like a 6 hour drive for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

*weather*

Question: What satellite image do you use to predict incoming storms? Infrared or Water Vapor? GEOSTATIONARY SATELLITE SERVER

Which one and why?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Flakeout said:


> Question: What satellite image do you use to predict incoming storms? Infrared or Water Vapor? GEOSTATIONARY SATELLITE SERVER
> 
> Which one and why?


Stop trying to sell us crap. Get the fuck off this forum!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

*not a sales pitch spaz!*

Just want to know some opinions of yours for a school report. It sucks that there are so many spam ads getting posted that people now assume a sales pitch is coming. Take it easy and enjoy life bud. I would still like peoples opinions please. Except for the Stroke...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Why dont you make a new topic so it can be deleted?


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Flakeout said:


> Just want to know some opinions of yours for a school report. It sucks that there are so many spam ads getting posted that people now assume a sales pitch is coming. Take it easy and enjoy life bud. I would still like peoples opinions please. Except for the Stroke...



what the shit, why are you hijacking my thread? lol. what a jackass


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

*porkies*

I've been trying to get up there for the new snowcat backcountry. I also heard the view of the lake is pretty sweet and 2 for 1 lift tickets. 

If anyone gets up there, I'd love to hear a review.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

I went there probably about 6 years ago. One thing to take into consideration is that they don't make any snow. I went there the first week in January, and all I really remember about the place is that there wasn't enough snow. There were weeds growing through the snow, and there were mudspots in a lot of places. I think this year has been pretty light on snow throughout the country so I wouldn't suggest going there until at least mid january. I've been to Indianhead though which is maybe an hour or so from the Porkies, and I remember that place being quite a bit better as far as snow conditions. If you're looking for a place that's a step up from other midwest places like Cascade and Devil's Head, pretty much anywhere in the UP is going to fulfill that though.


----------

